
Commuting 4 hours every day to avoid paying $4,500-a-month San Francisco rent - hbgb
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/20/pr-rep-commutes-4-hours-every-day-to-avoid-45000-dollar-san-francisco-rent.html
======
anoncoward111
Some ideas on how to avoid a 4 hour commute AND also avoid $4,500 rent

1) get lots of roommates

2) live in a "bad" neighborhood closer to work

3) commute to work by gyrocopter if possible

4) lobby local government for more high-rises and train lines

5) negotiate a remote contract

6) sleep in the office

------
dman
I wish remote work was more popular.

~~~
anoncoward111
I decided to move to a quite rural area that's still maybe 1.5 hrs away from a
major city and airport. My car costs me maybe $200 a month in total and the
commute is 25 mins of easy highway miles. Not the best, but not worst.
Transport in so many American cities is truly torture

